# Pushing over a big tree (video)



## fuelfarmer (Dec 11, 2011)

My nephews came up with an interesting way to push over a big tree. The dozer is a 1450 Case and the hoe is a 490E Deere.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 12, 2011)

Holy freakin crap hh:  :grrr:   :gulp:  :bug:


----------



## loon (Dec 12, 2011)

very cool  ;-) 

loon


----------



## PA Fire Bug (Dec 12, 2011)

I was concerned when I read the title but they looked very safe.  That's a lot of wood.  Nice!


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 13, 2011)

Was that dozer really going that fast in the beginning of the video? I was thinking. Rut row, this isn't going to be good. Then he went slow and all went well. Cool. Good idea. That long "pusher" gave him some distance and leverage. Thanks for sharing. Nice equipment. That should make some good BTUs for ya.


----------



## fuelfarmer (Dec 13, 2011)

No the dozer was not going that fast. A little editing for time.  That tree was bigger than it looks in the video. I think they spent some time digging around the bottom and pushing with the dozer before they came up with the log idea.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 13, 2011)

:lol: I was going to say. Is his name Mario? I have run a dozer before, and never knew they were capable of such speeds!  :lol: I spent part of one summer digging a pond with my father. Great time I had with him that year. Running a back-hoe loader, dozer, and dump truck. I even got to runner a track-hoe(excavator) for a 4 day long weekend when we decided we needed to make more head way in shorter time. Thanks for sharing. Your nephews are getting some good experience.


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 14, 2011)

fuelfarmer said:
			
		

> No the dozer was not going that fast. A little editing for time.  That tree was bigger than it looks in the video. I think they spent some time digging around the bottom and pushing with the dozer before they came up with the log idea.



I thought that tree gave up rather easily...


----------



## btuser (Dec 14, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing about the dozer speed.  Rut Row is Right!  
Nice to have the big toys.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like fun.  Other than the obvious, the nice part about doing it that way is you get the stump dug for free.  I find that if you dig on three sides, you can simply push most trees over with the hoe and they pivot on the 4th side no matter where the weight of the tree is.


----------



## Corey (Dec 15, 2011)

Ya, that tree seemed to give up rather easily...or that dozer has an incredible amount of power.  Currently looking at the 1/2 dozen trees surrounding the house and saying 'YIKES' !


----------

